
Processing.js Mini-IDE for iPad, iPhone, Android, Chrome - MaysonL
http://www.jepstone.net/blog/2010/04/16/processing-js-mini-ide-for-ipad-iphone-android-chrome/
======
micrypt
JavaScript is the new BASIC.

~~~
jballanc
I think it's more like: JavaScript is cloud assembly.

~~~
brianobush
Javascript makes my brain hurt. I will stick with assembly (and portable
assembly: C)

------
samratjp
Looks like this meets YC's RFS #5 :-) <http://ycombinator.com/rfs5.html>

~~~
revorad
Not quite: "The real test is whether you can create an acceptable development
environment on something small enough that you'd be willing to use it as a
phone."

------
cgranade
Very nice. It'd be cool to see the same approach taken with a Python or
Haskell interpreter written in JS, too.

Slightly off-topic, but does anyone know what keeps this IDE from working in
Firefox 3.5?

~~~
peregrine
Are those available? I've only seen Basic and Scheme/Lisp interpreters so far.
But I'd be more interested in a Clojure, ruby, or python version.

------
ayur5beau
This approach looks very interesting. I will give it a try. Still comfort
using native apps will be there for the end user.

